# What are your “Must have just in case” items for the boat



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Besides the legal requirements (life jackets, signal/flare kit, throw cushion, fire extinguisher), I have a Leatherman multi tool, some zip ties, small spool of electrical tape, spare fuses and batteries for the remotes (Power Pole, trolling motor), basic first aid supplies, bug juice, matches and a spare pair of polarized sunglasses. Sprayed and vacuumed-bagged heavy duty side cutter pliers for errant hooks. I made a sand spike that I use off the bow when the pup and I get out. Realized the need for one when the skiff pivoted on the PP spike and I was forced to wade out in the cold water one time. A light conventional anchor and a dock line or two round out the necessities.

Also keep boat registration and insurance card in my dry box, along with the phone number for the towing company.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Agreed, all required safety needs and legal documents. Personal preferences...a few basic hand tools, an old bath towel (more useful than you first think), basic first aid, waterproof box with matches and paperwork, zip ties and paracord, weather/emergency radio, spark plugs, spare prop and nut.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

as above stated plus duct tape, no emergency tool kit is complete without it and a gallon of water not for daily consumption but for just in case.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Boat bag has first aid kit, binoculars, towel, toilet paper, knife, and tool kit. Always figure how much beer you need and add a couple extra.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good first aid kit, lithium jump starter, rain shell, cell phone charger cord (I have a dual USB port in my console glove box) whistle, a couple airplane bottles of cheap whiskey, a towel and a pair of throw down wading boots in case I need to get out and push. Seems to happen more than I'd like to admit, especially with these negative tides in the winter...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Besides what was mentioned above I've been carrying for the last few years some sort of antiseptic. Hibiclens seemed to be the consensus although I have some small peroxide containers also.


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Tool kit, extra drain plug, days worth of my daily meds, small trauma kit with 2 Cat Tourniquets and a BVM, Rain Jacket and pants, Jetboil stove with 2 bottles of water and a mountain house meal. I'm a funeral director and the only boat fatalities i've encountered were both prop injuries that both led to major blood loss and then death before rescue could arrive. TQ could have greatly increased one's chance of making it to a trauma center.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Jason M said:


> Besides what was mentioned above I've been carrying for the last few years some sort of antiseptic. Hibiclens seemed to be the consensus although I have some small peroxide containers also.


Personally, end of day, after shower and the hot water has opened my skin pores - wash my hands heavy with Hydrogen Peroxide.

_Regards to the question_ - inshore, (offshore I have ditch bag), in addition to much of the above,..... an EPIRB. One of the things I've had to realize, Im not getting any younger. So if Im alone, put my ego aside and I wear my PFD which has a pocket for my small ACR unit. This way if things do go south - crack something get thrown out, if physically disabled I have a way to confidently call for help.

and, to take it a step further, I never get on anyone elses boat without my own personal bag with me, that has the basics in it. Never rely on someone else for my own safety,......


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Shipwreck planning...


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Already said, but one thing for sure is a rain suit. Not the fancy nice one you left the pants to on the kitchen table on the way out the door. But the one that stays on the boat and is always there even when you forgot the fancy one. Maybe not much thought of in the tropics, but for sure anywhere the air or water is not real warm — then you really want one. Don’t be like those people who start their hike up to 12,000 ft. on a sunny 80* day who find themselves in a blizzard 3 hours later.


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

VASKIFF said:


> small trauma kit with 2 Cat Tourniquets and a BVM


Some good info and ideas in this post. I carry an Israeli bandage and some compound dressings for big bleeds also. 

There is no boat registration or legal requirements to carry anything in New Zealand so the local Coastguard usually has to save the day when a few basics would have saved half the calls here. That, needs to change.

Hydration sachets that have sodium, potassium and glucose is my other essential. I get people who dont drink enough and suffer because of that. Also an EpiPen in case I get the odd punter that doesn't know they're allergic to stings. 

Recently I purchased a Restube inflatable lifebouy. Throw it and it inflates on impact with the water. 

Probably the biggest tip I could give that hasnt been mentioned is "tell someone where you are going and what comms you have with you with an expected ETA back home".


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

In addition to the above, boat ramps around here can attract a sketchy crowd after dark and I routinely night fish. Never go without a ccw.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Small tool kit and supplies in plano deep guide box with matches, lighter, hardware, tape and electrical stuff
First aid kit (bandages, gauze, neosporin, tweezers, nail clippers betadyne, peroxide in spray bottle)
Flashlight and headlamp
Spare batteries
Vacuum packed buff, beanie, sweatshirt and frog tog rain suit
Spare flip flops
Too many pliers, knives and scissors

I've rarely needed everything I carry but I know I won't need it if I have it. I was on a guided trip a few years ago and the batteries died on the guides boat, a 24' pathfinder. Captain didn't have shit on the boat, had to swap batteries using needle nose pliers. Not this guy!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Some sort of permanent rain suit is a good call out. 

I forgot one on a trip to Key West in early April 5 years or so ago and got wet and froze my butt off in 72 degree weather...

I bought a inexpensive Frog Togg suit that stays in the bag now.


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Forgot I also carry a Phoenix Jr. Infrared Beacon and 3 9v batteries. Flares are good, but it is way easier for CG to find you at night if they know you have a beacon and you have plenty of batteries to run it. 100hr average per battery, 5mi pick up with NVGs. For less than 40 bucks it is well worth the $$


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Some great responses and a few that I forgot to list, including a PLB and filing a float plan.

Maybe @anytide can make this a stickie for future reference.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

TOOLS
diagonal cutting pliers
multi-tip screwdriver
10" Crescent
Channel Locks
Vise Grips

FIRST AID
Hydrogen Peroxide
alcohol
disposable scalpels
Kotex/Tampons (for severe wounds)
vodka
Advil-Tylenol


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

NealXB2003 said:


> In addition to the above, boat ramps around here can attract a sketchy crowd after dark and I routinely night fish. Never go without a ccw.


This one is a given, as I carry every day. It's like the old credit card advertisement "Never leave home without it"


----------



## forasong (Aug 10, 2020)

EPIRB, basic tool kit including flat file to clean up corroded battery connections and a screwdriver appropriate to opening up hydraulics to release trim and tilt, pipe cleaner for clogged pee hole, fuses, spark plugs, extra fuel filter, zip ties, ceramic knife, bug hat with netting, extra batteries for remotes, iPhone charge cord, rain suit, wading boots( you will have to get out at some point in muck) battery powered bow and stern light, couple extra protein bars, small roll of wire and butt splices, small voltage meter,first aid kit, bug spray, sun screen, small bag of glasses cleaners .. all this stuff takes up very little room and I’ve needed everything on this list except the EPIRB at one time or another


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I used to carry more than I do now but still have the required USCG safety gear, bug spray, sunscreen, first aid kit, plenty of water, pliers and knives on the boat; back-up hand held VHF, PLB (probably dead by now), waterproof duct tape, zip ties, also phone charger cord and on occasion a lithium jump starter. Oh yea, a rain jacket in a dry bag too.

However besides the bug spray, sunscreen, and first aid kit.... the only thing I've used, and I've used it twice on the water and twice on land (trailer), is.... my annual Tow Boat US membership.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Speaking of first aid kits, are there decent ones out there for keeping on a boat or are you better off just making one yourself?

I think what I'm most worried about is a hook embedded in the hand or anywhere else, so a strong set of dikes to cut a hook and the appropriate disinfectants and bandages. Of all the horror stories I've heard from guides it's hooks and fish stabbing and injuring people the most lol. Especially getting stuck by a fish really bad, I'd want to get some alcohol in there asap to kill any bacteria, the last guide I had told me how he got a really bad infection in his hand once getting stuck by a snapper I think. Idk if he had anything on board but the appropriate first aid might have saved him from that.


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Kotex/Tampons are poor replacements for proper First Aid Supplies. Do yourself a favor and spend the $50 on hemostatic Z gauze and an Israeli Bandage.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> Speaking of first aid kits, are there decent ones out there for keeping on a boat or are you better off just making one yourself?
> 
> I think what I'm most worried about is a hook embedded in the hand or anywhere else, so a strong set of dikes to cut a hook and the appropriate disinfectants and bandages. Of all the horror stories I've heard from guides it's hooks and fish stabbing and injuring people the most lol. Especially getting stuck by a fish really bad, I'd want to get some alcohol in there asap to kill any bacteria, the last guide I had told me how he got a really bad infection in his hand once getting stuck by a snapper I think. Idk if he had anything on board but the appropriate first aid might have saved him from that.


Anything can happen... sailcat sticks you (not an emergency but hurts and you want to clean it out and treat it), fall and hit your head, get hooked, cut yourself with bait knife, being dumb with a cuda or shark trying to get your $12 lure back or posing with a 3ft blacktip and forgetting how flexible and strong they are. I once had a small bull or lemon come right up to me from underneath in murky water as I was releasing a tarpon. I didn't see him until he was 2ft from my hand and the tarpon, for some reason he turned away at the last second without touching me or the tarpon but he could have had my hand if he wanted to.

You can make your own first aid kit but you want a good case and to keep it organized. I just went thru mine a few weeks ago and the zipper on the "marine first aid kit" was corroded and broke off when I tried to unzip it and then I couldn't close it. You can use some type of plastic waterproof container like Plano, Pelican, Husky etc and not have that problem.

People can get carried away but you can carry this is a very small container:

Aspirin
alcohol wipes
iodine or hydrogen peroxide
nitrile gloves (better than using your dirty hands)
tweezers
Neosporin
blood clot
gauze rolls
tape
various band-Aids
scissors (braid scissors work)
Tourniquet (Army issue can be had for $30 and you need to know how to apply it one-handed)
emergency blanket
small clean towels
also.. doesn't hurt to have ice packs and water in the cooler


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

VASKIFF said:


> Kotex/Tampons are poor replacements for proper First Aid Supplies. Do yourself a favor and spend the $50 on hemostatic Z gauze and an Israeli Bandage.


+1
Tampons are blood absorbers _not_ blood clotters. If you want to stop major bleeds... ...advice as per above.

For humor there used to be a bumper sticker I'd see from time to time that said_ "Tampons are like air soft guns, they stop pussies from bleeding"_ . Always smiled at that one.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Super glue is priceless for closing up wounds. Doesn't feel good, but works better than a bandage for certain wounds.

Lithium jump starter - has ports for charging phones, has a strobe and can save the day if the battery goes south.

I am considering getting a radio with GPS and a SOS button. I run far some days where cell phones don't work and you do not see another boat for hours. Yeah, those places still exist...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I think there's a big distinction within this topic tho....People fishing the flats aren't going to need as much as the guys (like above) going miles out in the middle of nowhere, I don't think I need an EPIRB or an SOS button if my boat happens to sink in four feet of water 50 yards from shore


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> I think there's a big distinction within this topic tho....People fishing the flats aren't going to need as much as the guys (like above) going miles out in the middle of nowhere, I don't think I need an EPIRB or an SOS button if my boat happens to sink in four feet of water 50 yards from shore


You can but some guys run 35 miles each way to the flats they want to fish.

The $200 saved on a hand-held VHF with a distress button, or a PLB will seem pretty trivial when the motor goes into limp mode and is throwing all kinds of codes and telling you it's overheating when you're 1/4-mile from shore and a thunderstorm is rolling in.

Yep, it happened to me... but we rode it out before getting towed 20 miles back to the ramp. There was nothing wrong with the motor and no codes registered in the diagnostic history; it was all due to a faulty digital gauge.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

skinny_fishing said:


> Speaking of first aid kits, are there decent ones out there for keeping on a boat or are you better off just making one yourself?
> 
> I think what I'm most worried about is a hook embedded in the hand or anywhere else, so a strong set of dikes to cut a hook and the appropriate disinfectants and bandages. Of all the horror stories I've heard from guides it's hooks and fish stabbing and injuring people the most lol. Especially getting stuck by a fish really bad, I'd want to get some alcohol in there asap to kill any bacteria, the last guide I had told me how he got a really bad infection in his hand once getting stuck by a snapper I think. Idk if he had anything on board but the appropriate first aid might have saved him from that.


 I picked up a $15 general first aid kit, added tourniquet, honey packets from convenience store for diabetics, and vinegar in 3oz bottle for jelly fish. It’s stored in a water tight Plano tackle box. The dividers are great for organizing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

My Medic brand first aid kits..ACR plb registered to your vessel...most ob engines can be pull started....scapels for hook removal...drift anchor/sea anchor


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

One word…”EPIRB”….read about all the people lost at sea because they didn’t have one.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> You can but some guys run 35 miles each way to the flats they want to fish.
> 
> The $200 saved on a hand-held VHF with a distress button, or a PLB will seem pretty trivial when the motor goes into limp mode and is throwing all kinds of codes and telling you it's overheating when you're 1/4-mile from shore and a thunderstorm is rolling in.
> 
> Yep, it happened to me... but we rode it out before getting towed 20 miles back to the ramp. There was nothing wrong with the motor and no codes registered in the diagnostic history; it was all due to a faulty digital gauge.


I get all that, but I'm talking about people like myself that will never leave the range of a phone call. I don't need to run 35 miles to the flats in the boat, I just drive my car to them and put the boat in the water lol.

If I started to venture out beyond cell range in an offshore boat then I would start to worry about communications and a Seatow membership, which I hear is a racket designed to empty your wallet.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Seatow is just like insurance. A racket to empty your pocket til you need it.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm not talking about the monthly fee, I've read stories about people getting severely gouged under the guise of a "salvage claim" when it's time to get helped.

I'm not sure how prevalent it is, but the stories are out there.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Add this to your first aid kit unless you are an EMT or paramedic. 

US Army First Aid Manual


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

skinny_fishing said:


> I get all that, but I'm talking about people like myself that will never leave the range of a phone call. I don't need to run 35 miles to the flats in the boat, I just drive my car to them and put the boat in the water lol.
> 
> If I started to venture out beyond cell range in an offshore boat then I would start to worry about communications and a Seatow membership, which I hear is a racket designed to empty your wallet.


You're lucky to live in an area where that's possible but many here are running skiffs from the Keys to Flamingo, or from Flamingo up to Shark River, or Chokoloskee down to Harney River which is all 30-40 miles on the outside. You're always close to land but a long way from any civilization or ramps when things go south, they can go south in a hurry.

Maybe it's just me but I once flew army helos for a living... and any good helo pilot is always anticipating the worst to happen any minute.

Tow Boat US is the best money I ever spent. I would drop my agreed value insurance policy before I canceled my Tow insurance. I've spent $7,000 on a $50K agreed value policy since 2015 to guard against theft and sinking and never needed it.

I've spent roughly $900 in the same time frame on tow insurance and used twice on the water and twice on land at zero additional cost to me. They came from two hours away once to pull me off a soft grounding at 8:30 PM with thunder and lightening moving in on an outgoing negative tide. No talk of salvage; just gave my member number and no charge. They even offered to escort me back to the dock in case my motor had sucked up mud and quit.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive never heard any complaints from sea tow members about their service. Ive heard non members balk about the cost when they called for help and found sea tow wanted payment up front or wouldn't accept the tow insurance attached to the boat owners insurance. I have sea tow FWIW, but never called them.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

If you are at Shark River and can get a message with a SpotX or Garmin In Reach to someone that can call for you with your GPS coordinates, Boat US will send a tow boat from Islamorada and tow you back to Flamingo. I called Poseidon Towing in Islamorada and they said they would do it, but they will not go into Whitewater Bay. I came close to needing a tow, but was able to get back under my own power after I resolved the problem. If you are stuck in Whitewater, you can only hope for someone willing to tow you back. Years ago when I had a tin StarCraft I carried a 5 horse kicker that got me back twice.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

... if you're down at around Lostmans they will also come get you from Marco Island. Just can't too far into the rivers. They will take you as far as the channel will allow back to Everglades City. This means no Outdoor Resorts in Chokoloskee because they can't get thru the S-turn and it's too shallow just prior to it.

You may have to help them navigate while they are towing you to where you want to go so a VHF comes in handy for that.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> You're lucky to live in an area where that's possible


Yeah, I'm in St.Pete with plenty of access to flats and good fishing spots with ramps all over the area. To be honest I probably wouldn't have recently bought a skiff if that wasn't the case. It's just that I've been fishing off of SUPs for awhile now and got sick of it so I bought a 14' skiff for my son and I to fish off of. I don't plan on straying too far from any ramps or civilization, don't really need to.

We're planning a trip to the Keys in the summer, but I don't plan on venturing out too far from the marina there either, no need to. I guess if worst came to worse and I really needed a tow I would just pay up, but I don't think I'll be doing the kind of fishing/boating that would need a Tow membership.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

fishnpreacher said:


> This one is a given, as I carry every day. It's like the old credit card advertisement "Never leave home without it"


I've been told if you don't carry it all the time you open yourself up to additional legal issues if you have to use it. "Why did you carry your weapon that day sir? Were you looking for trouble?"


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

The one item not mentioned.....SAT phone...the Spots and Garmin's are ok, but, nothing beats a sat phone for an emergency....yep, I bought one straight out and now pay about $40 / month for the service. to me, given I fish way back up inside the 10k's....if something goes severely south, I pull it out and int 2 minutes I am speaking with the coast guard or anyone else on my speed dial.....yeah, $40 is a bit...like a day's shrimp..but, my wife knows I will be in a position to call in either when I'm late or boat is having a problem....

In addition to many of the items above....a few cans of Vienna sausages and crackers up in the bow with some protein bars will get you through a night.....

DC


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Only thing I didn’t see mentioned so far…

Fished with a guide out of Chokoluskee went south into the glades for tarpon. The one thing he never leaves the ramp without down there is a bug net. After being in the glades 5 seconds I understood why.
If you’ve never read the book “Totch” I think he ends every chapter with “and the damn mosquitos…”


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

mosquitoes, no-seuums and flys bitin'.......ya, there are days it can be challenging, lol


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

i'll admit i sped thru this thread up front ...

much of the advice centers around the infamous FAK( first Aid Kit )

there is a tendency for folks to spend bunches for a kit they don't understand and most certainly don't know how to use most of the contents

whichever way you go make sure you or one of your regular running/fishing/camping/cycling ... pards knows how to use everything you choose to carry or you are simply taking up valuable space that could be used for other/better purposes

i did see at least one mention of clean towels 

i buy a bundle of white cotton terry cloth hand towels periodically and keep a couple individually packaged in a zip-loc freezer bag that i have sat on and squished all the air out of just prior to zipping

this way they don't take up much space in your kit and they remain clean n dry

when a towel gets used and stained it becomes a shop towel or fish cleaning or M/C wrenching rag and gets replaced w/ a clean white one in the FAK

tampons and heavier packaged feminine pads that are individually wrap'd also get stashed in zip-loc freezer bags

some will advise the more costly remedies butt John Q Public doesn't know how to use them and when something happens isn't the time to read the instructions 

being able to apply pressure with a clean absorbent item is most folk's best avenue

speaking of applying pressure i don't remember seeing Vet-Wrap listed

it is the stretchy bandage the blood tech uses to wrap around your arm after drawing blood to hold the gauze in place

sticks to itself so no need for extra tape

it comes in all kinds of colors and widths and my favorite source is Tractor Supply in the horse supplies section for use wrapping bandages around horse's legs

you can spend more for the white variety butt there is no benefit to spend more on this product

whatever you end up packing in YOUR KIT make sure you know where it is in the pack and you know how to use it

i carry a set of Trauma Scissors in all my kits(under $20 on Prime)

some mentioned extra clothing items aimed at getting dry and for colder situations

the Frog Toggs are a good product in a pinch and they will even hold up on a M/C trip to get you home

as i mentioned before about white towels pack any/all clean dry soft garments/items in a squeezed down zip-loc freezer bag

a 2 gallon freezer bag(or smaller for some of the newer fibers) will hold a clean set of underwear n socks and when squished down flat don't take up much space

as for tools and technology if you know how to fix an item on your vessel that could need repairs make a list of the tools and supplies that you know how to use/do to get you back to the ramp and use as many multi-purpose tools or supplies

in some cases one can change fasteners out on various parts of toys so as many as possible will use the same tool to tighten/repace

also consider switching fasteners to those using an Allen Wrench which takes up way less space and weighs way less aslo

our local bolt n screw store carries SS fasteners and can get even more w/ Allen sockets in them

Klein Electrical Tool folks make a 10/1 screwdriver that can have/use quite a few different tips that will fit so many fasteners and the tubes the tips fit into are nut drivers for 2 different sizes

i try to keep a small water resistant pocket flashlight everywhere so i can either have one in my pocket or reach one instantly

i buy 'em by the 5's for $20 from prime ( ULTRAFIRE 5 Pack SK68 Tactical and Small Flashlights )

a pair of 5" vise-Grip brand vise grip locking pliers

a 4" Crescent brand adjustable wrench

a 5" pair of Knipex brand channel lock pliers

a small length of stainless steel safety wire and the tool that makes hose clamps using it ( Clamptite CLT01 4 3/4 inch Stainless Steel Tool ) 

the tool is pricey ( $70 ) butt can make any sized hose clamp given the room to use it as well as repair/splint many broken items enuff to get back to the ramp

ALL KITS (tool n clothing and FAK ) need to be checked and refreshed as needed on a regular basis and before any great adventure

BON CHANCE


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

not sure without reading all the posts but a spare bulb for the outboard. depending on how old the one tht is in the fuel line they do become weak over time and will collapse from the suction.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Swim fins (compact body boarding fins). A few years back I was on a surf trip w my brother in law who is a life guard on the north shore of Oahu, and when we got on a boat to go surf an outer lying reef pass, he brought along fins…. I asked why? And he told me “never rely on someone saving you, save yourself” been bringing them ever since


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Super glue is priceless for closing up wounds. Doesn't feel good, but works better than a bandage for certain wounds.
> 
> Lithium jump starter - has ports for charging phones, has a strobe and can save the day if the battery goes south.
> 
> I am considering getting a radio with GPS and a SOS button. I run far some days where cell phones don't work and you do not see another boat for hours. Yeah, those places still exist...


Something to think about those DSC emergency buttons work on regular VHF so unless you’ve got a tall antenna you’re not going to have much range with it. Still wouldn’t hurt to have onboard.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

skinny_fishing said:


> I'm not talking about the monthly fee, I've read stories about people getting severely gouged under the guise of a "salvage claim" when it's time to get helped.
> 
> I'm not sure how prevalent it is, but the stories are out there.


For sure. You really need to read your contract with seatow/Towboat US you’d be surprised whats not actually included in that yearly price.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Ive never heard any complaints from sea tow members about their service. Ive heard non members balk about the cost when they called for help and found sea tow wanted payment up front or wouldn't accept the tow insurance attached to the boat owners insurance. I have sea tow FWIW, but never called them.


I second this. I was quoted $800/hour to tow me back a few weeks ago when a corroded battery wire broke off on its own, killing the outboard. At less than $200/YEAR, for SeaTow to tow me back at no charge, is well worth it. Boat insurance, I don't see value in. Recreational Boating is not a profitable line for insurance companies, like Dental Insurance. Underwriters make money on Commercial Boats, but not recreational. The chances that you catastrophically destroy your boat dont align with the costs of annual coverage, unless you like spending all that money to feel 100% safe, but most people never experience a loss like that to their boat. Just wanted to say I think SeaTow is worth every penny, even if you are not going to far from the dock - when you need them, and you're not a member, it will be extremely expensive.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Wait, why would you call for quotes to tow your boat if you already had a SeaTow membership?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Eirus said:


> I second this. I was quoted $800/hour to tow me back a few weeks ago when a corroded battery wire broke off on its own, killing the outboard. At less than $200/YEAR, for SeaTow to tow me back at no charge, is well worth it. Boat insurance, I don't see value in. Recreational Boating is not a profitable line for insurance companies, like Dental Insurance. Underwriters make money on Commercial Boats, but not recreational. The chances that you catastrophically destroy your boat dont align with the costs of annual coverage, unless you like spending all that money to feel 100% safe, but most people never experience a loss like that to their boat. Just wanted to say I think SeaTow is worth every penny, even if you are not going to far from the dock - when you need them, and you're not a member, it will be extremely expensive.


What about liability?


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> What about liability?


I don't know anything about the data on liability. I'd like to know. I only know that hull & machinery are not profitable for insurance companies for recreational boating, and that it usually makes more sense to skip it, and pay as needed for repairs.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Eirus said:


> I don't know anything about the data on liability. I'd like to know. I only know that hull & machinery are not profitable for insurance companies for recreational boating, and that it usually makes more sense to skip it, and pay as needed for repairs.


Agree with that. But run over somebody or toss somebody out, and you'll wish you had liability. Ambulance chaser attorneys will tear you apart.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Agree with that. But run over somebody or toss somebody out, and you'll wish you had liability. Ambulance chaser attorneys will tear you apart.


I believe it. Can you tell me roughly what liability costs you, for reasonable coverage, and which insurance company you reccomend? I might get it


----------

